# Getting married and scared need advice



## TNtransplant (Aug 25, 2009)

As the title reads i'm getting married at the end of October and i'm scared to death. I've been in Atlanta 6 months I left my farm,family, and friends all in TN. After being down here I dont know if I can do it but she says she couldn't be happy in TN. Im a country boy and she's a city girl can it work I feel like i should'nt have to question it. I always dreamed of growing old and raising my kids on the farm same as I was but she could'nt handle the simple life. I love her like crazy I just don't know if it's right. I don't know what to do just looking for advice from some like minded people.Thanks.


----------



## tony2001577 (Aug 25, 2009)

If you are not 100% sure this is what you want dont do it , you know you cant have the life that you want, thats not going to change .


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 25, 2009)

It all comes down too are you happy. It's sounds like your not? Personally I couldn't be with somebody like that.


----------



## secondseason (Aug 25, 2009)

You can change alot of things but you can't change who you are.  

Some folks think they can change or keep up the act but you can only do it so long.

You would come to resent her, even it was your decision.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 25, 2009)

secondseason said:


> You can change alot of things but you can't change who you are.
> 
> Some folks think they can change or keep up the act but you can only do it so long.
> 
> You would come to resent her, even it was your decision.



SS is correct.  If you see or realize something like this early on and do it anyway, it will grow into resentment later on. Mark my words on that.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 25, 2009)

You are get'n some sound advice. I would at the least let the engagement go on for a while longer before I decided to marry. 
Just my .02.


----------



## Hut2 (Aug 25, 2009)

Too close to wedding date to have that serious doubts. Put off the date ,until you're sure you can do it. Best of luck !


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 25, 2009)

*Counseling Needed*

If you are not 100% in agreement on things as imporatnt as where you will live, I would seriously reconsider for the time being.

Get some Good quality Counseling by a Pastor and think long and hard about it before taking the plunge.

What are each of your "Religious views"
What are each of your views on a Bibical Marriage?
How many Children do Each of you expect to have?
What Church will you will raise your children in?
Dicsipline for your children?
Where are you going to live?

These type of questions will cause some serious tension in your lives if not fully agreed on before hand, I don't mean one person giving in to keep the other happy, That is worthless in the long run.  But a joint commitment to both come to terms and agree on the hard issues beforehand.

Please get some in depth counseling from a Pastor


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 25, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> SS is correct.  If you see or realize something like this early on and do it anyway, it will grow into resentment later on. Mark my words on that.



Dead on!


----------



## TNtransplant (Aug 25, 2009)

Thaks to all, it's like I know what to do I just dont know how to do it.


----------



## TNtransplant (Aug 25, 2009)

I've never been married and belive the bible 1 man 1 woman 1lifetime. My dad is a pastor but its to close to home for him. That's why i thought I would ask you guys.Thanks for all the advice pray for us.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 25, 2009)

My Prayers are added for you and her.


----------



## secondseason (Aug 25, 2009)

TNtransplant said:


> I've never been married and belive the bible 1 man 1 woman 1lifetime. My dad is a pastor but its to close to home for him. That's why i thought I would ask you guys.Thanks for all the advice pray for us.




You care enough to not want to hurt her feelings.  But, can you forsake your desires and wants to keep her where she wants to be?

You know the answer.  Be honest and straight forward.  It will hurt but not as long as that 1 lifetime.

Prayers sent.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 25, 2009)

TNtransplant said:


> I've never been married and belive the bible 1 man 1 woman 1lifetime. My dad is a pastor but its to close to home for him. That's why i thought I would ask you guys.Thanks for all the advice pray for us.




Is she open to counseling at all?


----------



## cball917 (Aug 25, 2009)

being married is tough sometimes on some people. i think both parties have to adapt to each other as time goes on. but you can only change so much. i am sure you can get a million different opinions on a forum. i have seen my mother, who is on hubby #4 go through some real heartache and stupid stuff. me and my wife have dissagreements sometimes but you learn to work through them. after seeing my parents go through what all they did i made dang sure that i knew what i was getting into before i got married. i said i will only get married 1 time. as far as advice, if you honestly are doubting it maybe postpone things for a while. if she loves you and understands this will not be a prob. if she has a problem maybe heading back north wont be so bad. and hey inashville is a nice city??? hope you make the decision that best suits you. take care


----------



## TNtransplant (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah she's open to counseling and we've talked with one. She says she would move but would be miserable and i'm afraid that would turn it to resentment towards me. I've got 200 acres an hour W of Nashville that i'll always call home. And she's already spent thousands on this wedding. We just come from two different ways of life and the more I examine it the more I realize it.


----------



## secondseason (Aug 25, 2009)

Don't spend your life torn just because she has spent thousands.  Money is such a trivial thing when you think of a lifetime of pain.  How much would you pay for happiness?


----------



## Spurhunter1 (Aug 25, 2009)

God-forbid, if it ends in divorce down the road, the cost in dollars, and emotional heartache will FAAAAAR exceed any money spent to date on your wedding. Imediatly get into some christian counseling, it did wonders for me and the wife.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 25, 2009)

I married my wife and we ended up packing up and moving across the country a year after our marriage so she could be back "home."  

To me, it was a small price to pay for her happiness...plus, I like it here in GA.  If you can't see yourself living here and giving up your farm living for her, I don't think you're going to find happiness in your marriage.  

Please don't take that the wrong way, not saying it is your fault.  It is no one's fault.  You just might not be meant for eachother is what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Lorri (Aug 25, 2009)

Pray about it and ask God for his help.  If you are going into a marriage with doubts you will have problems down the road.  Counseling is good.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Aug 25, 2009)

Well I honsetly do not think I could do it. I am like you..a country boy. Its just  in my blood. Luckily I found a pretty, young, sweet, caring, smart young lady that loved to coon hunt, fish, deer hunt, be out in the woods, swim in the river...just loves the outdoors like I do. It really helps because we do everything together and she is really my best friend. Yes there are times when I go off mith my friends but there is never a time I am going to hear her complain about us going hunting or fishing unless there is something that really overcomes the play time.

I am not sure how you would be in ATL. I know I would hate it. I am from South Bibb County(Macon) and I do not like going or driving around that city much less when I have to go into ATL or through it. I am actually looking for a starter house for us after we move from Ft. Stewart thensome land I can later build on and be surrounded by woods even if I do have neigbors..I dont want to see um. 

If your doubting you need to talk about it. I mself believe marriage is a sacred thing and I will only be married once. I love my wife but we also get along so well and do the same things. If she was a "city" girl I could not take it. But do not go into something that big with that kind of doubt.


----------



## Havana Dude (Aug 25, 2009)

You need to talk to her about it. Period


----------



## cball917 (Aug 25, 2009)

and man do not base your decision on money that has been spent. this is your life too. and you cant put a dollar amount on feelings and life.


----------



## TNtransplant (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree with all of you it's just such a hard thing to do. Thanks for taking your time and the advice I need all I can get.


----------



## jdgator (Aug 25, 2009)

There is countryside 45 minutes outside of most Atlanta suburbs. Is it possible to get your fix satisfied on the weekends? My wife moved for me, and now I've moved for her. Neither were ideal for both of us, but both were acceptable.


----------



## Mackey (Aug 25, 2009)

Swamp Runner is right on target. Find a good Bible teaching pastor and seek his counsel, and above all, seek God's counsel.

Just my .02.


----------



## CAL (Aug 25, 2009)

TNtransplant said:


> As the title reads i'm getting married at the end of October and i'm scared to death. I've been in Atlanta 6 months I left my farm,family, and friends all in TN. After being down here I dont know if I can do it but she says she couldn't be happy in TN. Im a country boy and she's a city girl can it work I feel like i should'nt have to question it. I always dreamed of growing old and raising my kids on the farm same as I was but she could'nt handle the simple life. I love her like crazy I just don't know if it's right. I don't know what to do just looking for advice from some like minded people.Thanks.



Back off for a while,your love will only grow stronger in time and time will tell you if it is right!Good luck with your decision!!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 25, 2009)

Honestly if you are coming on an outdoor website to ask for advice about getting married then you are already having doubts. Talk to her and get her input.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 25, 2009)

TNtransplant said:


> As the title reads i'm getting married at the end of October and i'm scared to death. I've been in Atlanta 6 months I left my farm,family, and friends all in TN. After being down here I dont know if I can do it but she says she couldn't be happy in TN. Im a country boy and she's a city girl can it work I feel like i should'nt have to question it. I always dreamed of growing old and raising my kids on the farm same as I was but she could'nt handle the simple life. I love her like crazy I just don't know if it's right. I don't know what to do just looking for advice from some like minded people.Thanks.



If you're getting married, you better get scared.


----------



## hoochfisher (Aug 25, 2009)

getting married is nothing to really be scared of. to me, if you love her, and know you want to be with her, it is nothing more than a ring and a piece of paper.  

now dont everybody misunderstand, im married and love my wife whole heartedly. we were together for 5 years before we got married. we knew we wanted to be together for life. so we got married. nothing has changed in our relationship. we have been married almost 6 years. that is what my just a ring statment ment.



as for the city girl vs. country boy thing...

if you love each other and spending time together. you need to have a talk.   marrige is all about being able to communicate and comprimise. 

you need to expres your feelings to her. it sounds as if you do a lot of the things she likes to do,  and not much, if any of the things you like to do, together. 

ask simply,  we do a lot of the things you really like to do, and i'm fine with that. you have shown me things in life i have never done before.   and i enjoy doing the things you like to do with you.    would you please try doing some of the things(hunting, fishing, whatever)  i like to do? if you absolutly hate them, that is fine, but understand it is part of who i am and wish to continue doing them.




it was the same scenario with my wife and i. i love the outdoors and she didnt.    

we had the talk above and she agreed to try some of my favorite thing to do that she didnt really care for.  i started with taking her fishing with me. it was new to her and she had no clue what to do. i approched it as teaching a child to fish, with lots of patiance and advise.   no she loves to fish and camp and go rec. shooting.   


if she is unwilling to comprimise with you at all, listen to what feelings and doubt you have afterward.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 25, 2009)

Hop on the bus Gus.


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Aug 25, 2009)

Went thru the same thing in 1983 after being engaged to my high school sweetheart. We both had doubts and decided to go our seperate ways. After 2 years of being apart and maturing ALOT we found ourselves back together, got married in 1986 and still married today to the person of my dreams. Had we not taked the break I really do not think it would have worked. The best advice that I have seen here is for both of you to get professional help, take it very serious, be honest with each other and let God do his work. I wish you the best! and a prayer sent for your situation!


----------



## Artmom (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow! You are in a tough spot but to be certain...you must weigh this decision very, very carefully. Keep the engagement a long one, don't rush anything. Your true feelings will emerge after some time. I am thinking you shouldn't feel guilty about the $ she has already spent. It is a trivial thing as someone else said. Trust me = your true happiness is priceless - and she will be just fine in the long run. Chances are, she won't be happy down the road, no matter what you do to concede to her wishes. The moving to town thing is likely only the beginning....You are opposites in every sense of the word and it won't get any better. For some folks it works, but in your case, I feel as skeptical as you seem to feel at the moment. Lots of folks on here will help you get through the rough times with encouragement and prayers and fellowship regardless of your decision.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 25, 2009)

lagrangedave said:


> Hop on the bus Gus.



Make a new plan,Stan.


----------



## dirty harry (Aug 25, 2009)

*Wait & Watch*

The best hunters are patient - wait & watch.  Be selective in bagging your trophy.  You want to be proud of what you bring home.  (It will be hanging on your wall a long time!) My husband and I both married the wrong types in our first attempts at marriage.  We have now been married to each other for 20 happy years - after being true to ourselves and what we really wanted in a life partner.  We are like-minded in every important area - and we could not be happier with each other and the life we are living.  P.S. We tried the subdivision life and hated it.  We are back in the sticks and loving every blade of grass.  Our advice - don't marry her.  There are plenty of country girls who would love to live on your farm, work side by side with you, while barefoot & pregnant (& armed!)


----------



## BRIAN1 (Aug 25, 2009)

hut2 said:


> too close to wedding date to have that serious doubts. Put off the date ,until you're sure you can do it. Best of luck !



i agree. Make sure it is right before the vows are said before God. Marriage is an important decision.


----------



## TNtransplant (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your input. That's why I asked this question on this site outdoorsmen and women are the salt if the earth in my book good common sense people. I think I know what I need to do I just have to figure out how to do it. Thanks everyone for listening and your advice. God bless.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Aug 25, 2009)

"Run Forrest, Run" !

Seriously tho, put it on pause and let nature take its course. If it's really meant to be, like Lonnie said above, you both need to mature some more and it'll work out,  but don't force it.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 25, 2009)

Everything I've read has been very good advice. I doubt I can say anything with more wisdom than has already been said. But I am from TN. and I love it, don't really want to live forever anywhere else. But if the man I loved hated where he was, I'd go. Her true place is beside you, being a helpmate to you. Home is where you are, no matter where that is. I'd make the best home and life for us we could have. Your home sounds wonderful to me, but it isn't the same draw for a city gal. Whats the hurry? I know when you are young, everything has to happen right now!!! But it really doesn't. The money already spent is a challenge but before you let ANYMORE time pass, decide and talk to her and pay for half of whats been spent already.  But don't walk away, stay beside her, get counseling and work on it. She's probably felt doubts herself but a wedding can overwhelm you til you can't breath. Plus you feel embarressed to everyone. If they really love you, everyone will understand and help you both. But at some point you have to "manup to the bar" and admit if it's not working out. Sometimes love isn't enough to overcome obstacles in your path. And maybe that's God throwing a brick in your way to make you pay attention. If she's not the right one for you, then the real right one is somewhere out there looking for YOU to. How happy you could be finding her!! Marriage is wonderful with the right person.
Okay now that your "Aunt Tomi" has talked to you just listen to all of us. You did ask!!!


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 25, 2009)

don't


----------



## Hawgdog (Aug 25, 2009)

Dude! I aint no proffesional but I wouldnt take a billion bucks for my wife..... And I wouldnt pay one penny for another one. Anyway......It about compromises. You gonna have to way it out. Good Luck


----------



## kevincarden (Aug 26, 2009)

Don't get married during deer season. It will bite you the rest of your life. Move the date to early spring or something. That may also give you a little more time to think about it.  Other than that, go with your heart and gut feeling. Good luck


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 26, 2009)

kevincarden said:


> Don't get married during deer season. It will bite you the rest of your life. Move the date to early spring or something. That may also give you a little more time to think about it.  Other than that, go with your heart and gut feeling. Good luck



Wife to be hunted with me before marriage---- got married  12/14 - quit with first child and hasn't gone since been  21 years now  -- don't do it during hunting season


----------



## Country835 (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok man I am not a marriage counselor, but I am minister. The first thing I can tell is : this is not a commitment between you and her it is between you and God, and her and God. The bible tells us not to be unevenly yoked, this means you should ask all her ideas and plans both spiritual and general. Then i can tell you this In Matthew 6:33 Jesus teaches us to : Seek first the kingdom of God and His righteousness and all these questions will be answered. Good Luck with you decision and discard that junk that guy said about not marrying during deer season because love should come way before that. This is a huge commitment. Pray about and read the word. Matt. chapter 6 is a good place to start. Remember, the bible teaches that a marriage is 3 not 2, dont forget God.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Aug 27, 2009)

First off, I thinks its great that you are seeking advice. My advice is to pray about it, seriously pray about it and surrender it to God. He will show you the way.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 28, 2009)

Other than salvation, whom you decide to marry is the single MOST IMPORTANT decision you will ever make. 

That said, marriage can be heaven on earth, or (the other place) on earth. 
I would do what swamp runner said. 
Take a deep breath, take a step back, put aside your lusts/emotions, and analyze how you and her feel. 
Weigh the pros/cons of your relationship. 
Talk with her about it. 
Talk with your families about it. 
Talk with a (spiritual) counselor about it-long and often. 
Most importantly, talk to GOD about it. Alot. A whole lot!


----------



## bluebird (Sep 1, 2009)

Getting married the end of Oct? That's not far away. I've read everything that has been written here, and the one thing that stands out is you sayig you don't know how to tell her.   Hard things are hard.  There's no easy way to talk about this. Expect her to be upset. But....talk to her any way. Honesty is always best.  Even when it hurts.


----------



## Mr7mag (Sep 1, 2009)

*Advice*

You think it will be hard to tell her what you are thinking? Wait 10 years, when there are children and you have to tell THEM why Mommy and Daddy aren't going to be married any more. That is hard. If you are not going to go through with this, tell her know. Don't wait any longer. BUT,
Before you do any of what I said, do what everyone else has suggested. Pray about it, get counseling from a Pastor and take her with you. Good luck to you!

P.S. Being married to the right woman is the best thing on earth, and being married to the wrong one is the worst. Been there, done that.


----------



## JW2 (Sep 1, 2009)

Tough situation man. I once moved from my family and home for a woman. It lasted 3 years and I finally realized that I was in the wrong place. My mother always told me " you can't make someone else happy if your not happy yourself!"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2009)

JW2 said:


> Tough situation man. I once moved from my family and home for a woman. It lasted 3 years and I finally realized that I was in the wrong place. My mother always told me " you can't make someone else happy if your not happy yourself!"


 
Your Mother is a very wise woman. My x-wife has been through several husbands now trying to find happiness. You can't make someone happy that doesn't love themself first. I learned that the hard way, the first time around. The second has lasted going on 21 years now.

After my first divorce a very wise old fella told me, when I asked him how you know a marriage will last, when one of you dies you know the marriage lasted till the end. He was being serious, not sarcastic, and his intent was to say that every day is a challenge.

I wish you the best and pray that you will make the best choice based on what God has intended for you, not what you have intended for you.


----------



## Mackey (Sep 1, 2009)

JW,
 I think I know what she meant. Wish I'd had her advice years ago.


----------



## jmharris23 (Sep 2, 2009)

Don't do it. At least not yet. At best you'll be miserable the rest of your life, at worst you'll wind up another broken family. If she can't love you for who you are then she can't love you.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 2, 2009)

Okay...what did you do?


----------



## TNtransplant (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice its really been a blessing from all of you. I spoke with her told her exactly how I was feeling and went and got away for the weekend just to think by myself. She was upset but glad I was honest with her. I've signed us up for counseling but it may be to late she says what I said really hurt her but I was just being honest telling her I had doubts but she can't forget it. I'm still unsure of what exactly to do. I asked her about postponing it she said she would but thats not what she wants. I've been speaking with a counselor about it and just praying about it for now. Thank you again everyone.


----------



## Spurhunter1 (Sep 2, 2009)

TNtransplant said:


> Thanks for all the advice its really been a blessing from all of you. I spoke with her told her exactly how I was feeling and went and got away for the weekend just to think by myself. She was upset but glad I was honest with her. I've signed us up for counseling but it may be to late she says what I said really hurt her but I was just being honest telling her I had doubts but she can't forget it. I'm still unsure of what exactly to do. I asked her about postponing it she said she would but thats not what she wants. I've been speaking with a counselor about it and just praying about it for now. Thank you again everyone.



Kudos to you! It takes a real man to do something that hard, but you will be better off in the end for it. I hope that yall can find that common ground and work it out.


----------



## TNtransplant (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks spurhunter, it has been by far the hardest thing i've every had to do but after I did I felt a huge relief I got it off my chest and she knows where I stand.


----------



## secondseason (Sep 2, 2009)

Spurhunter1 said:


> Kudos to you! It take s areal man to do something that hard, but you will be better off in the end for it. I hope that yall can find that common ground and work it out.



I agree.  You did the right thing.


----------



## Randy (Sep 2, 2009)

Run for the hills.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 2, 2009)

Good job man. You may have just spared both of you guys a lifetime of grief. 
You may both decide to continue the wedding, or this may be a wake up call for you both. 
Continue to stand your ground, and good job.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 2, 2009)

congrats to you for telling her how you feel, if she loves you as much as she should she'll understand.  continued prayers for you.


----------



## Elbow (Sep 3, 2009)

TNTransplant,
All I can tell you is that every situation is different.  We here can only give you our own personal experiences.
With that in mind, I moved 13 years ago from Georgia to California, ended up divorced.  I feel like my time was wasted and I am trying to move heaven and earth to get back home where I belong.
You don't want to be in my situation one day where you are stuck far away from home.
If you two are meant to be together she will understand.  When it is "real" you are never scared to tell the other person how you feel, they are your equal, your best friend, nothing offends them nor you, you complete each other, you might get mad at each other but laugh about it later.
That is the real deal.
Good luck!
El


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 3, 2009)

Sounds like you did the right thing. I'm glad, the worst part is really over, just telling her was awful I'm sure. If she really loves you, then forgiveness comes naturally and easily. 
Eleanor gave you some sound advice, esp since she's just coming out of the same situation!!!!
Enjoy your life and all it has to give to you. Way too short to be miserable.


----------



## BigThig09 (Sep 3, 2009)

"You can take a boy out of Dixieland, but you'll never take 'Ol Dixie from a boy." kudos to you on doing what you did. Prayers sent for everything to work out!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 4, 2009)

kevincarden said:


> Don't get married during deer season. It will bite you the rest of your life. Move the date to early spring or something. That may also give you a little more time to think about it.



Exactly.


----------



## Lorri (Sep 4, 2009)

Well glad you are going to counseling.  You did the right thing about being honest with her.  If you don't be upfront and honest in  a relationship you shouldn't have the relationship. If it is God's will you will be together if not then it wasn't meant to be.  Don't want to start a relationship off on the wrong foot and regret it later on.

Prayers for you.


----------



## Flash (Sep 4, 2009)

Just saw the thread

 Counseling is the way to go along with much prayer.  I believe GOD will provide the right one, be it her or another. 
 Over twenty yrs ago while in the service I realized how important the country (home) was to me.   I was dating this young lady and early in our relationship I told her "LORD willing I'm going to do 20 yrs retire and go back to the house, with or without you"   
  Today we're still together "at the house"


----------



## HD28 (Sep 4, 2009)

Go with your gut feel!!!!
If it doesn't feel right, then DON'T DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyE (Sep 4, 2009)

During my years I have counseled many individuals who were in such of a hurry to get married and not long after in a hurry to get divorced.  

The most essential factor in marriage, of course, is the contract. A contract is an agreement between two parties, each assenting to give something to the other or to do something for the other for a definite length of time. There cannot be a contract without the free consent of both parties. Your desires of living in a small country town should be hers also.  There is a saying… it takes two to tango! 

Marriage is an institution as old as the human race itself. It started in the Garden of Eden with our first parents. God blessed Adam and Eve: “Increase and multiply and fill the earth” (Gen. 1:28); and God’s fundamental laws with regard to marriage are well expressed by Adam: “Wherefore, a man shall leave father and mother, and shall cleave to his wife: and they shall be two in one flesh” (Gen. 2:24).  

Please don’t rush into this… time will allow to hearts to grow fonder or far apart!

Genesis 29:20 
So Jacob worked seven years to pay for Rachel. But his love for her was so strong that it seemed to him but a few days

Peace,


----------



## shakey hunter (Sep 4, 2009)

TNT I was in your shoes at one time. MY ex was a city girl and didnt hunt or fish or even like the country. I didn't listen to people when I asked the very question you have ask and got married anyway and during hunting season.  If your girlfriend can't understand or respect you wanting to think about what is going on you will have problems down the road. I wish I would have listen to people or had this site to come to. I would have not been misrable for almost 4 years.  I  have been married for 19 years now this time. My wife will be the first to tell you I would not get married till after deer season. She also knew thats all I do. I worked my tail off the rest of the year till season starts. She understood that I needed "my time" due to at the time I was a LEO and this was my escape. Take this for what this is worth from somebody that has been in your shoes. If your heart is not a 110% sure don't do it.


----------



## mossyoakhh (Sep 4, 2009)

I was scared about getting married 4 months ago,but now I woudnt take anything for it,but to make things work she is going to have to learn to comprimize with the things you enjoy!!That is the first thing my wife and I learned!!


----------



## pepperusmc (Sep 5, 2009)

me and my wife dated for 2 years due to work (Marines) and i new and i dated girls in ca when i lived there you i could not find a city girl that wanted to live on the farm and milk so i married a girl form soddy daisy lol


----------



## alapido (Sep 5, 2009)

STEP UP-love is love- its not always easy -pretty-or smells like flowers- but love your wife- and hopefully you are blessed with kids -and life will be great. Hesitation causes your worse fears to come true. Good luck- and God bless


----------

